# Workshop Tour



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The 10 minute tour of my workshop*

Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.

I am going to do it in three parts.

1. The main shop. - 10 minutes
2. The dust collection system - 5 minutes
3. And real quick tour of the attic and office - 3 minutes

First let me tell you, I am not a videographer so don't expect to see anything real exciting of fancy.

Enjoy


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Very nice Gary but as a woodworker you're the best as a videographer well you're good. lol


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Just having fun you have a nice shop it is that I had a bad day today.


----------



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


thanks for the tour Gary, enjoyed it.


----------



## revjim (Jun 6, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Nice shop and well equipped. I was also impressed by your great collection of wood.

Take care,
Jim

www.chairsbypaulson.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


I liked the tour Gary your shop is chuck full of a great wood and super tools with a pretty good layout. It looks like your loosing floor space because of all your good equipment.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Cool, I wish I had that much space but if I did would fill it up like you did! I have to keep a fine car in mine for now so have to limit the work around it. But when I pull the car out WOW I have some open space again. Nice Video Gary makes me want to get organized again!


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Gary,
Thanks for the tour! You are ready to build anything given your excellent assortment of tools and lumber.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Lots of cool tools and well set out.. needs only a little re-organisation.. lol
thanks for the tour… lots more Jocks need to post a video…that was fun…
I have more space but no room….


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Very enjoyable tour, Gary, Thank You!! You have a great set-up with a fine Wood inventory… : )


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tour, Gary. It is really nice to have as much space as you do to store wood in your shop. You certainly have been creative about finding places to store it. Putting storage racks over the window and above the garage door makes use of otherwise "dead" space.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


thanks gary ,
nice selection of tools ,
and some nice woods .
it's interesting to see ,
that we come to the same 
organizational place 
as our knowledge and tools grow .

good tour , nice shop .


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Nice shop Gary, you have more wood and better selection than my local Woodcraft store!


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tour, it is nice to see what other people have for equipment. As a novice ( still acquiring equipment, jointer, routers, sanders, ect…) it is nice to know a gut cant build great furniture and other projects with a 6 inch jointer, not needing a 10 inch with 75" tables and spiral cutter. It is nice to see where other people have put thier money, sanders and routers, seems to make to make sense. Nice wood collection too. llike the idea of having 2 bandsaws, also makes sense.
Thanks for sharing.
P.S. how can you not like turning, it is the funnest wood working discipline, ever. Maybe you just don't like the mess. That is part of the fun, I think.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tour,Gary.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Wow, Gary! Lots of neat stuff and creative space and tools. Thanks for sharing. It is expanding my "to do" list.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The 10 minute tour of my workshop*
> 
> Well, since everyone seems to be doing a tour of their shop I thought I would give one of my own.
> 
> ...


Nice tour. That's what I mean when I say "let's see the shop". Thanks.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The dust collection system*

I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.

What makes it different from most is that I built it under the concrete slab. I was able to do this because I designed and built the shop from the ground up for just being a wood shop. I wanted to do this for a couple of reasons. the first and foremost is not to have a bunch of pipes all over the walls and across the floor.

I put pipes under the concrete going across the floor from left to right in straight runs. Just an elbow at each end, The reason is just in case something gets stuck, it's easy to clear out. If it's too long to get around the elbow I can just reach in and take it out. I can't really see anything getting stuck in the middle of a straight run so if it does get plugged with anything it will be at either the beginning or end at the elbows. If by chance something did get stuck in the middle I could run an electricians fish tape through the jam and out the other end, and then attach something and pull it back bringing back the jammed up stuff.

I ran pipes along the bottom of the walls, front to back so that I could make all the attachment points I needed. They are a few inches off the floor making it easy to clean around them.

I have two outlets pop up in the center of the floor. One for the tablesaw and the other behind my workbench. The one behind the workbench is not being used yet, but I plan on putting a downdraft sanding station there. I also ran electrical wires there for power.

It's real nice not having either pipes or wires across the floor of dropped down from the ceiling.
.
.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


good tour Gary lots of good details and interesting aproach to dust collection.


----------



## Herbiej (Mar 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


Good planning, Gary. When I built my shop 30 years ago, I didn't know what a dust collector wasw. The concrete floor was a last minute decision. I am planning on piping mine in the ceiling and blowing the chips outside.
Herb


----------



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


I don't know how long you have been using your system or how much but, having unloaded rock dust and other materials from tanker trucks for many years, one thing you learned quick was to try and never have a flat run. Gravity may acutally be working against you instead of helping. The material needs to stay airated to move thru the pipes and when you have flat runs gravity pushs it to the bottom of the pipe instead of it staying mixed in the air and moving. The only thing that may save you is the volume of material moving thru the pipes. You should probably try to make sure that you never let to much go thru at one time or to let bigger dust particles go thru. I hope none of this happens but if it does, then this will probably be the reason you have trouble.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


Built2Last - That's interesting. I have been using for over three years now without any problem. I even use a flexible hose to pick up big piles of sawdust giving it a worst case scenario. We're talking fine dust, regular sawdust, chunks of wood, paper… all at the same time. Works like a charm.

I think that with rock dust it would settle and compact. It has a lot more weight to it.

Sawdust isn't really dust in that sense. It's a lot more coarse and doesn't really compact. There is a component of real fine dust but I imagine the coarse sawdust agitates it enough to keep it moving.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


This is a nice system that you have installed in your shop. It appears to be well planned and engineered and putting runs under the floor was a good idea. Hiding the runs like this along with putting the other trunk lines along the wall behnid the tools is a good way to conceal the runs.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


this really sucks (LOL) !

in my last shop ,
i had everything in the ( wooden ) floor ,
every 10' i had a " service station " .
i made boxes in the floor joists ,
that had 6" vacuum ,
2 separate duplex 220 v outlets ,
2 separate duplex 110 v outlets ,
and an air line .
the boxes had a removable top flush with floor ,
that could be custom cut to allow any cords or tubes to be brought up
to the tools or work stations .
the plugs were all in the box sides ,
so no dust would get in them .
i'm in the process of building a 30'x40' shop now ,
and will do that again in it too .

thanks for your tour .


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


Gary,
Nice shop & DC video Eastwood has nothing on you.
I'm putting together my shop and this will come in handy to reference from. 
Did you ground your DC system before you poured the concrete?


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the tour, your info is very good. Thanks. I always figures for a setup like you have a guy would need a 3 hp cyclone. Once again you have given the info to prove that the top of the line stuff is not necassary and probably overkill. Well thought out system thanks


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


Thanks your very much Gary. Nice to hear a voice to put to the face… and well done on both the DC and the video… one point tho… I notice that I am not the only one who wears Japanese Safety Boots.. LOL


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tour,I enjoyed seeing your shop.nice dust control I was very inpressed with the way you ran the pipe under the floor.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


degoose - That was very observant about the "Japanese Safety Boots". They were only visible for a split second.
BUT, I was just doing a video not working. 
I always throw those on just to run out to check on things.


----------



## TwoThumbBruce (Feb 21, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


Gary,

Great shop! I'm working on doing my basement and currently planning the dust collection system. Do the PVC pipes cause any problems regarding static electricity? I've read that the pipes have to be grounded somehow or one might have an explosion. Did you do anything special?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


Bruce - Some will say that you need to ground it no matter what the evidence.

If you were going to use a 3HP or greater motor, I would say yes also. Anything less that that I wouldn't worry about it.
I don't. If it will give you peace of mind go ahead and ground it.

Do some google searches and you will find that you really don't need to if you're under 3HP.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


Gary, thank you.

I'm busy planning my extraction and never thought of going under. Doh!

Crazy thing is the new shop has a 24"crawl space under.

I was looking at square to hide the ducting, now I can rethink my plan.

Jamie


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The dust collection system*
> 
> I think that I have kind of a unique dust collection system so I did a separate video on just it.
> 
> ...


Gary, I am just now ready to set up a ducting system and had another look at yours… some very salient points.. thanks again..


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*The attic and office*

This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.

I knew that I wanted storage in the attic so I had the roof trusses designed with an opening in the middle. I basically told them the span (24 feet), and the pitch (the same as the house) and they designed the biggest possible opening in the middle or the truss. It came out to 9 feet wide by 5'10" high. With a shop length of 40 feet that gave me 360 sq/ft for storage.

I also wanted a small office as a "clean room" for my small projects. It didn't turn out that way. Dust just seems to appear from nowhere. Oh, well. It has it's own AC in the window so in the summer I don't have to cool the entire shop just to work in there.
.
.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


Interesting tour Gary


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


Dust is like water, it always wins…..


----------



## SPMaximus (Mar 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


Your attic is cleaner then your office


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


I tried to get trusses like that for mine when they built my shop, but my nephew was building another pole barn at the same time, and he was friends with the guy and gave him my trusses. So much for blood being thicker than water. No wonder tigers eat their young heh? Neat videos. You've got a great looking shop. No wonder you make such great projects. mike


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


thanks gary ,

i'll check back in 10 years or so ,
and see how the ' organize and cleaning '
is coming along ! (LOL)


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


Great idea for storage, you can never have enough
Bruce


----------



## ehegwer (Nov 18, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


What is it with Acid Brushes - It seems like everyone has them but me!


----------



## GregSalata (Feb 6, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


Nice use of your upstairs storage.

I have used that space as well and it really helps.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


I watched all three videos Gary.
You have a very well thought out working space and the execution is great as well.
I envy you the "office space" away from the rest of the shop.

Bob


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tour Gary. Very nice extra space. How I envy the ability to walk in a shop 

David


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


Need to get organised as well.. looks like a great place to work … no wonder the quality of your work is so good..not that I mean you don't have great talent as well! but great talent and a great workshop… just got to produce great projects.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


patron - I can't even imagine what it will look like 10 years from now.

ehegwer - Acid brushes are great for spreading glue. Throw them in a cup half filled with water and the last a long time.

David Craig - 4 years ago I had a lot of that stuff in a 2 car garage that I had to share with a washer, dryer and water heater, and had to walk sideways through most of it.

This is the way it was 13 years ago. I had to open the garage door to use the saw.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *The attic and office*
> 
> This is just to show some of the things that you can do when you design your own shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tour, Gray.


----------

